# Carcass is a damn good band



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm sitting here in class with nothing to do since I finished my work an hour early and I'm listening to Carcass's album "Heartwork" what a damn good album. I love the melody that's sprinkled throughout the songs all the while maintaing the brutality of older Carcass (I own all of their albums). They made solid albums and are a great band. Who else here likes Carcass, and other bands like 'em?


----------



## DLG (Aug 4, 2011)

bands like them? doesn't exist


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 4, 2011)

I really only like the Heartwork CD but it is one of my favorite death metal cd's.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 4, 2011)

Necroticsm kicks all ass. Their best album, in my opinion.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 4, 2011)

It just blows my mind how they blended all that melody seamlessly into the songs on Heartwork and still maintained that crushing Death Metal edge. @DLG it's very hard to find a band that is comprable to them, I can't think of any off of the top of my head.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 4, 2011)

The most obvious similar band (to that era) is Arch Enemy I guess, since Amott has been recycling Heartwork riffs for years.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 4, 2011)

STOP THIS THREAD RIGHT NOW!!!



Ok... Proceed.




chronocide said:


> The most obvious similar band (to that era) is Arch Enemy I guess, since Amott has been recycling Heartwork riffs for years.



If we're talking Liiva-era AE, then definitely.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree there were a lot of recycled Heartwork riffs from that era but they are definitely two different bands now. God, I want to hear a new Carcass album so badly..


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah I was about to say, are they doing a new album soon?

At The Gates have said: "No new record will be recorded."

Maybe they are the same way?


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 4, 2011)

Floppystrings said:


> Yeah I was about to say, are they doing a new album soon?
> 
> At The Gates have said: "No new record will be recorded."
> 
> Maybe they are the same way?



Almost positive that Carcass have stated they are not going to do a new record.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 4, 2011)

I was really bummed when At The Gates said they weren't doing a new record, I really hope they change their minds, same with Carcass if they said they aren't. I haven't read anything stating one way or the other.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Carcass have said they're not doing anything new, can't recall whether I read that or heard it in person, though.


----------



## Floppystrings (Aug 4, 2011)

This kind of sort of reminds me of Carcass, not many bands are like them though:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn good is an understatement.
Ridiculously awesome is more like it


----------



## tuneinrecords (Aug 4, 2011)

Heartwork is awesome. I bought in in the mid 90's I think. I haven't really put it on much lately, but it always stood out in my mind. I also have the album that came out after that and although it's not as good, it still kicks. 

Did they break up? What's the deal? I never knew much about them.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 4, 2011)

Talking about bands that sound like Carcass, I can hear a hint of Carcass when I listen to some Arsis. Maybe because Jeff Walker and James Malone voice are a bit similar.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 4, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 4, 2011)

Has anyone here ever gotten to see Carcass live? I bet that it would have been a fucking amazing show.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 4, 2011)

A few times, yeah. Put them on once and caught them at a couple other festivals. Excellent shows, all of them. Ken turns up at most of them to come on and say hello too, which is cool.


----------



## Ralyks (Aug 4, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Talking about bands that sound like Carcass, I can hear a hint of Carcass when I listen to some Arsis. Maybe because Jeff Walker and James Malone voice are a bit similar.



Yes! I've said that Arsis was the natural progression from Carcass when I first heard them.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 4, 2011)

I fucking LOVE Carcass!  I'm still kicking myself I didn't see them back in 2008. 

For bands similar to Carcass I'd say give Fleshgod Apocalypse a listen.


----------



## -42- (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, for bands that sound like Carcass, County Medical Examiners sounds like pre-Heartwork Carcass. I suppose Exhumed also comes to mind.

That being said, I love Carcass, they got me into grindcore.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 4, 2011)

guitarister7321 said:


> Necroticsm kicks all ass. Their best album, in my opinion.


 
Absolutely this, and also the Tools Of The Trade ep. Incarnate Solvent Abuse has all-time classic brutal riffs, as do many others on Necrotism.


----------



## McKay (Aug 5, 2011)

Old Carcass:



Later Carcass:



Also check out Ghoul. Carcass-thrash.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Aug 5, 2011)

carcass is a great band.... saw them live on their Exume to Consume tour w/suffocation and necrophagist... they put on a great show..

as for bands similar to carcass... check out general surgery and early aborted (goremageddon and before)


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 5, 2011)

The band that got me into death metal


----------



## Steve08 (Aug 5, 2011)

For bands similar to them.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 5, 2011)

One of the few death metal bands that I like 


Also they have some pretty badass riffs.

Check out this mashup of Corporal Jigsore Quandary, not actually a different band obviously, but its actually pretty cool in my opinion.





As far as similar bands, I don't really listen to death metal so I can't help there, but their aren't many like them from what I _have_ heard.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 5, 2011)

Jstring said:


> One of the few death metal bands that I like
> 
> 
> Also they have some pretty badass riffs.
> ...




Bjork did the same thing. But isn't she a fan of death metal anyway


----------



## datalore (Aug 5, 2011)

Great band. In their prime, they had a great balance of crushing heaviness, melody and groove.


----------



## shreddanson (Aug 5, 2011)

Steve08 said:


> For bands similar to them.




Fuck yes. TCME is the best Carcass worship band out there (besides Impaled, of course). Even more awesome is their senior-citizen bass player.


----------



## Alimination (Aug 5, 2011)

McKay said:


> Old Carcass:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Haha I love Ghoul, Definitely on my top 10 favorite bands of all time.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 5, 2011)

I cannot say enough good things about Carcass and even the tracks from Swansong (their weakest album imo) are better than the run of the mill garbage most modern bands release today but Heartwork is the pinnacle for me as it gets the balance between brutality and melody so right but I love this as it's the 1st song I ever heard by them.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Aug 5, 2011)

Heartwork is possibly my favourite Metal album ever, so all I can say is that I totally worship this band


----------



## omentremor (Aug 5, 2011)

a band that you can safely say modern metal wouldn't be what it is today without


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 5, 2011)

I fucking love Carcass.

Necroticism is amazing, Heartwork is even better and even Swansong is underrated (Black Star and Keep on Rotting are good tracks)... I haven't heard anything from Reek of Putrefaction but I don't think it'd be the kind of thing I like, I've heard it's nothing like their later stuff.

Heartwork was their peak, definitely. One of the best death metal albums ever, and one that shaped so much music afterwards.


----------



## Defsan (Aug 5, 2011)

I do have to admit that the only record I like from them is Reek of Putrefaction. The following records are very slow-paced and end up meandering too much.
However, I second everyone who suggested The County Medical Examiners and General Surgery; they're good "old Carcass worship" bands. Other suggestions include Blood Freak, Splatterhouse and Lord Gore.

EDIT: 
Similar Threads:
Damn, pizza is good
Doritos: Yes They Are Just That Damn Good.

What the hell SS.org!


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 5, 2011)

The video is a bit strange, but this song kicks ass.


I'm digging Bill's RG550.
EDIT: Just realized that's actually Michael Amott, not Steer, but I still want that 550.


----------



## Dr. Von Goosewing (Aug 5, 2011)

Necroticism, Heartwork, Swansong are all amazing & distinctive albums, it's ridiculous how many heavy & memorable songs they've written. I'd love to hear another album that sounded like Swansong, by any band.



How many other bands can write songs as good as this, & leave it as an outtake?


----------



## chronocide (Aug 5, 2011)

Lots of love for Heartwork here, I think there was a serious drop in quality after Reek..., Symphonies..., then Necrotism still stands head and shoulder over the more shiny Heartwork. But I suppose people usually fall into leaning toward either the grindier or more death metal albums.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 5, 2011)

I unexplicably have not gotten into Carcass, although I've been aware of all of the praise and have had their discography for awhile.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 5, 2011)

old carcass is replicated frequently. most of the bands that do it, fail

not too many have the necro-heartwork touch though
heartwork is by far one of the most important metal albums of all time


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Aug 5, 2011)

Great band. I only have heartwork though, maybe i should check out their other albums...


----------



## datalore (Aug 5, 2011)

CrownofWorms said:


> The band that got me into death metal



Same here. They're probably one of the most accessible death metal bands for people who are into less extreme forms of metal.


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 5, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten to see Carcass live? I bet that it would have been a fucking amazing show.



I got to see them on the Heartwork tour here in Toronto with Pitchshifter opening. It was fucking amazing.

The sound on that album is just monstrous - main reason i bought at 5150 way back then.


----------



## -42- (Aug 5, 2011)

Also, forget everything you know about 'metal' guitars.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 5, 2011)

The opening riff to "Buried Dreams" gets me everytime. I can't help but lose my mind when I hear it, that is on my list of top 5 favorite riffs of all time.


----------



## Inazone (Aug 5, 2011)

I think that Heartwork, along with ATG's Slaught of the Soul, represents the ideal combination of songwriting and production. Carcass and At the Gates were both bands that probably would have been more appreciated earlier in their careers with the benefit of better production. As much as I don't intend a similiarity in terms of _quality_, Heartwork and SotS were to Carcass and ATG what the "black album" was to Metallica, in the sense that improvements in recording technology coincided with the right industry conditions for those bands to really make a mark with a larger audience. I hesitate to use the word "mainstream" because people view it so negatively, but Heartwork came out at the right time and with the right sound to open a lot of doors for other extreme metal bands. Its mainstream popularity paved the way for dozens if not hundreds of bands to succeed.

I love it. I also like quite a bit of Swansong - the album Megadeth should have made instead of Risk!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 5, 2011)

-42- said:


> Also, forget everything you know about 'metal' guitars.



Was he using that with Carcass or with Firebird?

Or even with Gentleman's Pistols?


----------



## Bribanez (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea, Carcass rules. I love Heartwork, too.


----------



## fretninjadave (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuck Yeah they are!!!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn! i was gonna start a carcass appreciation thread but you beat me to it, oh well. Carcass were so far ahead of there time man. Heartwork is definately in my top 5 of favorite metal albums. I love the brutal tone they got on that album and necrotisism. If im not mistaken didn't they use marshall amps on heartwork ? jcm 900 i think


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 5, 2011)

Have any of you guys heard Blackstar? they were the band that Jeff, Ken and Carlos formed after Carcass split they only did one album though. 




Inazone said:


> I love it. I also like quite a bit of Swansong - the album Megadeth should have made instead of Risk!



I've gotten a lot of funny looks from people when I tell them I've always felt that Swansong is what Megadeth would sound like if they pushed for a harder sound so thanks for making me feel sane again.


----------



## FACTORY (Aug 5, 2011)

Loved Carcass back in the day & still do, they are (or at the very least were) a fuckin great band.


----------



## Vletrmx (Aug 6, 2011)

Carcass rules. Heartwork has one of the best guitar tones I've ever heard in metal. 

Also anyone interested in stuff that sounds similar should undoubtedly check out Burning Bridges by Arch Enemy. It's pretty much what Swansong should have been.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Aug 6, 2011)

its nice to see all this carcass appreciation here... one of the most crucial bands to the development of death metal


----------



## Osiris (Aug 6, 2011)

Stealth7 said:


> For bands similar to Carcass I'd say give Fleshgod Apocalypse a listen.



wat 
regardless, Heartwork has one of the best guitar tones on any album ever


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 6, 2011)

My all time favorite Carcass song. So crushingly heavy.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 6, 2011)

Osiris said:


> wat
> regardless, Heartwork has one of the best guitar tones on any album ever



Yeah I don't know!  I can hear a bit of a Heartwork influence in their stuff... Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## bitterbeings (Aug 6, 2011)

In some ways i find Carcass better than Death


----------



## okaymike (Aug 6, 2011)

I saw Carcass at Hellfest last year, they played Heartwork from start to finish but unfortunately I didn't manage to catch all of it 

Still amazing though, the whole show was accompanied by gruesome pictures (rotting penises and shit) and the album artwork on a projector.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 6, 2011)

This was always my favourite Carcass track



That outro riff is incredible. Symphonies of Sickness was my favourite Carcass album, come to think of it, it's not far off a decade now since I first heard that album. Get me into death metal (the first time round anyway) so I owe that album a beer for sure!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 6, 2011)

+1 to the comments about the best guitar tone on an album ever for Heartwork, that had the best tone I've heard in a long time and very few bands come close to having that same edge in their tones.


----------



## lemeker (Aug 6, 2011)

As much as I love Carcass, I will be the one to openly admit I really took them for granted when I first got into them. Heartwork was my 3 or 4th official death metal/grindcore cd, and was looking for shit along the lines of Obituary and Gorguts, and Carcass didn't seem to fit, it wasn't till I started getting into Napalm Death a bit more that I revisited Carcass, and still kick my self for it.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks to OP for this thread!

It made me order Heartwork!


----------



## DLG (Aug 7, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> +1 to the comments about the best guitar tone on an album ever for Heartwork, that had the best tone I've heard in a long time and very few bands come close to having that same edge in their tones.



+2


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 7, 2011)

@Santuzzo I'm glad I was able to influence you to make a killer purchase. Prepare to have that album in your stereo for a long, long time


----------



## orakle (Aug 7, 2011)

yep carcass IS the band that really got me into metal


----------



## BlackWidowESP (Aug 8, 2011)

A lot of the black dahlia murder's lyrical themes remind me of carcass.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 8, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> @Santuzzo I'm glad I was able to influence you to make a killer purchase. Prepare to have that album in your stereo for a long, long time



Thanks, man !

I will post back once I received the CD and had a few listens !
From the clips I checked out on this thread so far, I am sure I will love the album


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 8, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Thanks, man !
> 
> I will post back once I received the CD and had a few listens !
> From the clips I checked out on this thread so far, I am sure I will love the album



I'd be very surprised if you didn't love the album. It's definitely on my own top 5 list of absolutely essential death metal albums.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 8, 2011)

it should be in everyone's top 5 essential metal albums


----------



## chronocide (Aug 8, 2011)

ShadowFactoryX said:


> it should be in everyone's top 5 essential metal albums



But then four of your top five metal albums would be Carcass albums. Given you'd have to include their three records that are better than it


----------



## Dores (Aug 8, 2011)

Carcass is dawn awesome. When I hung out with Arch Enemy backstage once, almost all I did was to ask Michael stuff about Carcass.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 8, 2011)

ToreFagerheim said:


> Carcass is dawn awesome. When I hung out with Arch Enemy backstage once, almost all I did was to ask Michael stuff about Carcass.




First of all, damn you are lucky!  Secondly, If I was as lucky to get the same opportunity I would have done the exact same thing, IMO Arch Enemy will never be on the same level as Carcass, just an all around better band.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Aug 8, 2011)

chronocide said:


> But then four of your top five metal albums would be Carcass albums. Given you'd have to include their three records that are better than it



AHA!
no........


----------



## wlfers (Aug 8, 2011)

A better question would be who doesn't like carcass


----------



## fps (Aug 8, 2011)

I only have Heartwork, the songwriting is so strong, that's one of the things that really sets it apart, as well as the killer riffs, and the production (clean but alive), and the performances, and....


----------



## -42- (Aug 8, 2011)

EDIT: Misread a quote.


----------



## WFD (Aug 8, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> STOP THIS THREAD RIGHT NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




alking about this mortal coil(my favorite track from carcass together with incarnated solvent abuse.) i did a cover.


theres Carcariass thats similar to carcass and aborted too


----------



## canuck brian (Aug 8, 2011)

Favorite tune on Heartwork. 

Also - I want Bill's Saber.


----------



## theicon2125 (Aug 8, 2011)

of course they are good, Michael Amott is in the band


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 8, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> of course they are good, Bill Steer is in the band



Fixed.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 9, 2011)

WFD said:


> alking about this mortal coil(my favorite track from carcass together with incarnated solvent abuse.) i did a cover.
> 
> 
> theres Carcariass thats similar to carcass and aborted too




Never knew you were on here. I commented on how good your tone and playing was on your terrorizer video a while back. Good stuff.


----------



## Triple7 (Aug 9, 2011)

canuck brian said:


> Also - I want Bill's Saber.


 


I love Carcass, I actually only own Necrotism, and Heartwork though. I'm not into their grindier stuff, and I heard Swansong was not good at all.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 10, 2011)

Gotta love Heartwork one of my Fav Death Metal albums of all time.

If you guys get the chance the 2 disk re-issue is really good, it has the orig album, interivews with the band on the album that dosnt really hold back on what Michael did or didnt do with regards to guitar work.

The icing on the cake is the Par street sessions which is the same songs but with rougher production and seems to be the bands prefered mix.


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 10, 2011)

Saw them in 2009 with Psycroptic and Suicide Silence. 
Honestly, Psycroptic stole the show. Suicide Silence was, of course, garbage.
Carcass were pretty good, but the sound was atrocious. Left halfway through, 'cause that's not how I want to remember Carcass! Heartwork and Necroticism just owned my early 20s and they inspired me to learn melodies, and actually use the 7 string to make MUSIC.

Also, the 2008 Remaster of Heartwork is terrible. They ruined those warm guitar tones and mastered it too hot.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 10, 2011)

I only own the remaster so I'll have to track down the original to compare. I'm not terribly surprised it was mastered too hot, I try my best to tune out how something was mastered these days cause it's all the same: Brickwalled


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 20, 2011)

Ibanez_Freak732 said:


> I'd be very surprised if you didn't love the album. It's definitely on my own top 5 list of absolutely essential death metal albums.



Hey, man ! I got the CD a few days ago, listened to it already several times, and I LOVE IT! AWESOME, AWESOME stuff!

Thanks again for this thread which led me to get that album! 

My next question would be: what other Carcass albums should I get?


----------



## Vletrmx (Aug 20, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Hey, man ! I got the CD a few days ago, listened to it already several times, and I LOVE IT! AWESOME, AWESOME stuff!
> 
> Thanks again for this thread which led me to get that album!
> 
> My next question would be: what other Carcass albums should I get?



Definitely check out Necroticism.


----------



## CrownofWorms (Aug 20, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> My next question would be: what other Carcass albums should I get?


ALL OF THEM!!!!!


----------



## -42- (Aug 20, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> My next question would be: what other Carcass albums should I get?


Well, if you want more of the melo-death stylings then I suggest you get their more recent offerings.

If you're a grind fan like myself then their first three albums are essential.


----------



## Stealth7 (Aug 21, 2011)

-42- said:


> Well, if you want more of the melo-death stylings then I suggest you get their more recent offerings.
> 
> If you're a grind fan like myself then their first three albums are essential.



More recent offerings? Carcass haven't released an album since 1996.


----------



## -42- (Aug 21, 2011)

I consider Heartwork and Swan Song more recent.

I'm an old man at heart.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks, guys!

I will definitely order some more Carcass


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Hey, man ! I got the CD a few days ago, listened to it already several times, and I LOVE IT! AWESOME, AWESOME stuff!
> 
> Thanks again for this thread which led me to get that album!
> 
> My next question would be: what other Carcass albums should I get?




That's good to hear, I'm glad that you love it so much! I had a feeling you would  I agree with what's been said. Necrotism is a great album, Swan Song was definitely a little weaker than Heartwork but it was still a good album none the less and; their first three albums are bone crushingly brutal.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 17, 2012)

necro-bumpage..

been listening to Heartwork alot lately.. awesome on so many levels.


----------



## Heavy_Arms (Dec 17, 2012)

theicon2125 said:


> of course they are good, Michael Amott is in the band



He is a god in every right. Solo on carnal forge= best solo ever, aside from maybe dark of the sun, either way amott wins.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 17, 2012)

Yep, Carcass is amazing. I was exposed to them when Necroticism had just come out. It floored me because I had never heard anything like that. In those days, most metalheads were fans of record labels because an indie label like that catered to a specific style. In this case, it was Earache & I generally dug every band on their roster. 
Necroticism was heavy as hell. Crazy lyrics, the weirdest chord choices & tuned uber low for that time. It was one of those albums that made me start tuning my 6-string down to B, which eventually led me to the 7-string guitar (I wanted my high E string back). 

I did get to see Carcass live on the Heartwork tour in a small venue. It was every bit as awesome as you could imagine. 

But yeah, I like every album they've released for different reasons. Early stuff for grind, mid career for brutal & melodic & even Swansong for the hooks. Although the band has shifted styles from time to time, they always have had a defining sound & great sense of GROOVE, which is often lost on a majority of bands today that want to do everything uber extreme. They are a truly great band & I'm glad they came back a few years ago.


----------



## wakjob (Dec 17, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> Has anyone here ever gotten to see Carcass live? I bet that it would have been a fucking amazing show.



Yep! Saw them twice in the same week in 92'. 

The Campaign for Musical Destruction tour:

Brutal Truth
Cathedral 
Carcass
Napalm Death

As far as new bands doing the "Carcass" thing... 

Golem 'Eternity: The Weeping Horizons'

Never a Necro when it comes to Carcass!


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Dec 18, 2012)

I love all their stuff, my favorite band along with Cryptopsy. Most favorite is Necroticism, can listen to Corporeal Jigsore Quandary on loop forever. They got me into death metal, one of first death metal bands i ever listened too, and still are fresh and brutal.


----------



## avenger (Dec 18, 2012)

Read title of topic... captain obvious over here... XD


----------



## tacotiklah (Dec 19, 2012)

I sat down recently in an attempt to learn the song Heartwork. Holy crap that takes skill to play! 
I'll do my best to make sure I get things down right, but I'm in for a challenge for sure. 

I love anything by Carcass. They're one of those groups that do no wrong in my eyes.


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 22, 2012)

Is this dude on sso? He kills it on this cover


----------



## Arsenal12 (Dec 31, 2012)

Can I just say the "Pre Heartwork Parr Street Demos February 1993" are fuckin awesome?? Well I just did, and there isn't a goddamn person on this board who could've stopped me.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Sep 20, 2013)

Giving this thread a bump since surgical steel came out this week. Who's listened to it yet? I think it's such a good album, they really blended old school influence from their grind years and the melodic tendancies of Heartwork so well. Could be album of the year for me personally.


----------



## Veldar (Sep 20, 2013)

It's ....ing ace.


----------



## The Uncreator (Sep 20, 2013)

It's pure brilliance, is what it is.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 20, 2013)

I have it on now. Exactly what I expected, and I'm not the least bit upset about that. One of the best comebacks I've heard in metal.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Sep 20, 2013)

As I've said in other threads, it's a stunner. Even after 17 years they make everyone else look stupid. In all honesty I think they've got even better too, which is quite scary.


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 21, 2013)

Album of the year by a long shot.


----------



## canuck brian (Sep 21, 2013)

bteband said:


> As I've said in other threads, it's a stunner. Even after 17 years they make everyone else look stupid. In all honesty I think they've got even better too, which is quite scary.



Pretty much this.

Jeff's vocals haven't aged a day. He still sounds amazing and one of the most unique voices in metal.


----------



## Goro923 (Sep 21, 2013)

I was dissapointed that the album didn't sound more like Symphonies of Sickness. The I realized how unfair my standards were and listened again.

The riffs are tight and catchy, the production is spot-on and most importantly IT SOUNDS LIKE CARCASS. It sucks that the bass is barely there, but you can't have everything I guess


----------



## Mklane (Sep 21, 2013)

Symphonies is an amazing album and probably my fave but the new album is 100% badass Carcass!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Sep 21, 2013)

It's amazing that this band is still doing it better than most of the bands that tried to copy their sound almost 20 years ago. Each listen sounds fresh and there are subtle intricacies to pick up on. This album really did live up to the hype.


----------



## Leveebreaks (Sep 22, 2013)

Arsenal12 said:


> Can I just say the "Pre Heartwork Parr Street Demos February 1993" are ....in awesome?? Well I just did, and there isn't a goddamn person on this board who could've stopped me.


 

I know this is old but it's still true. It's still available out there too, cat is Mosh9702bonus and it's well worth checking out.
http://www.worldcat.org/title/heartwork/oclc/310102017?referer=list_view


I was disappointed that the bass wasn't that loud too, until I played it through my mate's set up for his dvds. Whatever eq he has on that did the trick. It's still better than Heartwork though, which is Jeff's own personal Justice For All.


----------



## Splenetic (Sep 22, 2013)

Carcass are definitely among the G.O.A.T. when it comes to extreme metal. \m/


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Sep 22, 2013)

I wonder if the original poster who opened this thread is completely f-ing oblivious to the fact that these guys have a new album coming out..........after seventeen years. -.-' (definitely a youngin if he is just now discovering Carcass).


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Sep 22, 2013)

Wings of Obsidian said:


> I wonder if the original poster who opened this thread is completely f-ing oblivious to the fact that these guys have a new album coming out..........after seventeen years. -.-' (definitely a youngin if he is just now discovering Carcass).



You'll note that I bumped this thread after almost a whole year, just because they put out a new album. I was anticipating its release since it was announced.


----------



## abandonist (Sep 22, 2013)

I never got over Symphonies of Sickness. When Heartwork came out it was too slick and pretty for the Carcass I knew. This new one has not changed that. Ah well, I still have the old days..


----------



## RobPhoboS (Sep 24, 2013)

Carcass HEartwork: the recording process by Keith andrews - Ultimate Metal Forum


----------



## Decapitated666 (Sep 27, 2013)

Saw them last night with Immolation. What a ....ing amazing group. Carcass was the first ever death metal band I got into and still they live up to being the most badass death metal band in the business. Jeff Walker still sounds ridiculous and Bill is still ....ing shredding.


----------



## DLG (Sep 27, 2013)

what a show, Immolation and Carcass? too much awesome.


----------



## Interloper (Sep 27, 2013)

guitarister7321 said:


> Necroticsm kicks all ass. Their best album, in my opinion.



This right here. Not to say that Heartwork isn't good but to most of us old guys who were into Carcass pre heartwork, Heartwork was to Carcass what teh Black album was to Metallica.


----------



## DLG (Sep 28, 2013)

Heartwork was And Justice imo. Swansong is the black album


----------



## abandonist (Sep 28, 2013)

DLG said:


> Heartwork was And Justice imo. Swansong is the black album




Yeah, it's unfortunate for us who came before and hated the Black Album.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm bumping this up to see if anybody scooped up the EP they put out of the Surgical Steel b-sides. 

I bought it, a little pricey for a 5 song EP but, that's what I get for being a superfan.

Anybody looking forward to a new album? I know I am!


----------



## wildrat666 (Jan 21, 2015)

carcass.........underated band. I LOVE them....saw them live with at the gates as opening act....aprox 1993


----------



## crg123 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hendrix said:


> Anybody looking forward to a new album? I know I am!



Awesome! Didn't heard they were releasing another one already.

Carcass, Death and Atheist were my DM heros growing up. They were the ones who really started to get me in extreme and technical music. Heartwork is a Masterpiece and their early albums are killer too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2015)

DLG said:


> Heartwork was And Justice imo. Swansong is the black album



I'd argue that Black Album was a better listen than Swansong.


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 21, 2015)

crg123 said:


> Awesome! Didn't heard they were releasing another one already.



I don't think that anything is set in stone. That being said, I remember reading an interview not too long ago where Jeff Walker said he wants to do another one so here's hoping we see or hear something this year!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 21, 2015)

wildrat666 said:


> carcass.........underated band. I LOVE them....saw them live with at the gates as opening act....aprox 1993



I am jealous of you, that would be one show I'd have loved to see given the opportunity.


----------

